# Pomona Event



## smokie stover (May 19, 2006)

David's gifts & Tobacco's Cigar Dinner
Fri.9/29 at Mountain Meadows Country Club LA County Fairgrounds
7:00-11:00pm
Cost $65 in advance no tix sold at door.Tickets must be bought
by 9/24.Limited seating.
Includes free cigars,buffet dinner ,door prizes and bingo.
Featured cigars will be Fonseca and Joya de Nicaragua.
909-481-2200 or 626-965-9101
I went to the last one and it featured Torano and Ghurka.
Ross


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't know if I can go to that event...I have to hang out with my podcasting buddies at some point I just figured I could cut out on Saturday for a few hours and attend the herf in Upland. Sunday I go to a family reunion in Newport, then I will hang out for a couple of days and then drive home.


----------

